# Barista express went boom



## clocKwize (Nov 15, 2021)

So, I've had my Barista Express for maybe 3 years now, all has been well, other than some limescale issues that I remedied by taking the machine apart and properly descaling the heater block (can't think of the proper name for this at the moment) and all the solenoids. It's been running perfectly for about 6 months now but today, my wife shouted the 6 most heart wrenching words one can hear - the coffee machine just blew up. The machine is now dead as a dodo, you wouldn't even know it was plugged in.

Before I go through the time consuming process of taking it apart again, can anyone think of any specific thing I should be looking out for or ways to test things? I've already tested the simplest thing - the plug fuse is still intact and hasn't blown 

Many thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you know exactly what happened before the machine blew up? Did it pop? Was there smoke?

If you have some electrical knowledge, you'll need to try and figure out what failed. Was it a circuit board? Was that a control board?

So you might need a multimeter and start testing.

If you don't know what you are doing, then don't do it, as electricity can kill.

Good luck.


----------



## clocKwize (Nov 15, 2021)

I think it was just after she had finished foaming some milk, no smoke but when I came down there was a bit of an electrical wiff about it.

I am relatively capable when it comes to electronics and have a multi-meter etc, but I just thought if anyone has experienced something similar and can suggest a likely component it might be, that may help me narrow it down a bit 

Thanks for your advice. I am well aware as when I was 8 I took a light bulb out, and proceeded to put my fingers in the socket. To this day I have no idea why but it wasn't the nicest feeling ever, so I avoid shocking myself wherever possible


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You will need to remove the case, take good quality photos and link to them here.


----------



## clocKwize (Nov 15, 2021)

A wire touching the boiler had melted and made contact. Problem solved.


----------

